# HHI-How much will we need to use a car?



## boggie (Mar 6, 2006)

We are trying to figure out the best way to go.  We will be 6 adults and trying to decide on either 2 smaller vehicles in case we want to do separate things or a minivan (more convenient to use 1 vehicle to travel together).  We have never been to HHI but it doesn't sound like the island is very big.  Is there some kind of shuttle or bus system to get around on the island?  We will be staying at  Ocean Cove in Palmetto Dunes Plantation.

I'm  also confused by what I have read about $5.00 day passes to get onto different Plantations.  Is this per person or per vehicle?  If you are bicycling on the trails, do you need a pass to go from one area to another?  If we want to go to dinner at a restaurant in Shipyard plantation, do we need to pay $5.00 pp just to get there?  Sounds like this could be expensive just to get around the island!!

Any info or advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.

Boggie


----------



## Avery (Mar 6, 2006)

boggie said:
			
		

> We are trying to figure out the best way to go.  We will be 6 adults and trying to decide on either 2 smaller vehicles in case we want to do separate things or a minivan (more convenient to use 1 vehicle to travel together).  We have never been to HHI but it doesn't sound like the island is very big.  Is there some kind of shuttle or bus system to get around on the island?  We will be staying at  Ocean Cove in Palmetto Dunes Plantation.
> 
> I'm  also confused by what I have read about $5.00 day passes to get onto different Plantations.  Is this per person or per vehicle?  If you are bicycling on the trails, do you need a pass to go from one area to another?  If we want to go to dinner at a restaurant in Shipyard plantation, do we need to pay $5.00 pp just to get there?  Sounds like this could be expensive just to get around the island!!
> 
> ...




Palmetto Dunes has a free shuttle service, they will pick you up and take you  within Palmetto Dunes and to the Shelter Cove mall/harbor area. The only plantation that charges $5/day is Sea Pines. It is a per vehicle charge. The other plantations let you in if you tell them you are going to a restaurant/hotel in the plantation. You should definitely have a car to enjoy the island, up to you if you want two (more independence) or one (all can travel together). You probably won't end up in Sea Pines more than once or twice during your visit, so don't let that be a deterrent.


----------



## boggie (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thanks Avery*

Thank you for your quick response.  The info  is appreciated.

Boggie


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 7, 2006)

You cannot ride bikes into Sea Pines unless you rent them inside the gates. Guards will not let you bring them in even in the back of a car.
Sea Pines has the best island trails,truely beautiful and truely worth seeing. 

There are plenty of other trails to ride on though. Shipyard is very nice. Island is small but you'll need cars to get around on and off island where there are outlet malls are and less expensive golf.


----------



## cpnuser (Mar 7, 2006)

Palmetto Dunes is  located about mid way from both ends of island.  You definitely need a car. Most of the plantations have gates upon entering.  Just tell them you are going to a hotel /restaurant on that particular plantation.  That won't work on Sea Pines($5 to enter).  Check out Beaufort or Savannah for day trips.  If you have any retired Marines in your party, you might want to visit Parris Island(near Beaufort).  There's a bus tour on Thursday morning and a real nice Marine Corp History museum on base. If you do decide to go to Parris Island, be sure to have your car registration and car insurance.   Read the reviews of various HH resorts for suggestions of things to do and places to eat.  We are arriving March 18 at the Cottages on Shipyard.  I'm counting the days.  Enjoy!


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 7, 2006)

We liked having a car because we could go to a variety of restaurants. My picture trail has pictures and reviews of the restaurants.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 7, 2006)

pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> You cannot ride bikes into Sea Pines unless you rent them inside the gates.


Or unless you obtain a Sea Pines bike pass while staying at Grande Ocean.


----------



## lmlab (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Dave

If you stay at Surf Watch can you rent bikes from Grande Ocean?

We are staying there next month for the first time. Our last trip we stayed at GO and rented bikes there and went to Sea Pines - would love to do it again.

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## jme (Apr 27, 2006)

HAVE to, HAVE to, HAVE to...have a car! Cannot imagine being there without one. Dining out, shopping, going anywhere like Harbour Town.....a car is really a must. You'll need one just to visit the grocery store. Some places don't require one, but HHI does. For instance, Park City, Utah does not require one. Aruba does not. jme


----------



## Sooby (Apr 27, 2006)

Have been at HHI many many times with different family members. I think with six people it is a must to have 2 cars. We've never used a shuttle and I don't recall seeing cabs.  It is not real large but too far to go most places by bike.  What we have done a few times is drive one car and rent one there. That seemed to be the best for us.  Have fun. The beaches are very nice.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 27, 2006)

lmlab - 

I don't think you'll be successful in renting bikes at GO to venture into Sea Pines. I could be wrong, but I think you have to be staying at GO to get a Sea Pines bike pass. Whether you would even be allowed to rent bikes without staying there or having an owner's day pass is something I doubt.


----------

